# Katie Taylor Fight on RTE Player



## rustbucket (8 Aug 2012)

Did anyone else try to watch fight today on RTE player?

It wouldnt work for me at all. Worked for a few seconds before fight and then went dead. Would not refresh at all


----------



## Guest105 (8 Aug 2012)

I watched it on the BBC, don't know if you can access the match from Ireland though  http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video


----------



## Bill Struth (9 Aug 2012)

If you're outside the UK download a program called 'expat shield' if you want to watch content on BBC iplayer, 4od etc.


----------



## bazermc (9 Aug 2012)

RTE have promised it will be working this afternoon up to and after 4.45pm

I dont believe, but we shall see


----------



## elefantfresh (9 Aug 2012)

Yup, crashed for us too so we watched it on UTV online

I'm nervous today - fingers crossed she can do it!!!
Then let her retire at the top, build a statue to her in Bray and give her some sports ambassador role for Ireland.
What a legend she is.


----------



## TarfHead (9 Aug 2012)

bazermc said:


> RTE have promised it will be working this afternoon up to and after 4.45pm
> 
> I dont believe, but we shall see


 
Her fight on Monday was not accessible on RTE Player. Her fight yesterday was not accessible either. I would not rely on it being accessible today.

I use a free app that provides the BBC feed. Means you don't have to suffer Jimmy 'different class' Magee either .


----------



## Sunny (9 Aug 2012)

TarfHead said:


> I use a free app that provides the BBC feed. Means you don't have to suffer Jimmy 'different class' Magee either .


 
He is awful isn't he.


----------



## elefantfresh (9 Aug 2012)

> Originally Posted by bazermc
> RTE have promised it will be working this afternoon up to and after 4.45pm



Hi bazermc - how do you know this?


----------



## bazermc (9 Aug 2012)

elefantfresh said:


> Hi bazermc - how do you know this?


 
MD of RTE was on Today FM yesterday evening and Matt Cooper asked him specifically about it and he promised that there would be no issues for the Gold medal fight.


----------



## elefantfresh (9 Aug 2012)

Got'cha - thanks!


----------



## PaddyW (9 Aug 2012)

I think it may be best to have a back up plan in place, just in case!


----------



## bazermc (9 Aug 2012)

This site is suppose to be very good

[broken link removed]


----------



## Firefly (9 Aug 2012)

bazermc said:


> This site is suppose to be very good
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Used that particular site myself yesterday and it was perfect.


----------



## TarfHead (9 Aug 2012)

RTE Player crashed on PC.

Crashed on my phone.

Watching on free app.


----------



## Purple (9 Aug 2012)

Well done Katie Taylor!
The only world class athlete we have.


----------



## elefantfresh (9 Aug 2012)

My nerves were shot - fair play to her - total champ!


----------



## mandelbrot (9 Aug 2012)

Purple said:


> Well done Katie Taylor!
> The only world class athlete we have.



Define world class?

(Not disputing that she's world class, just the "only" part - is Cian O'Connor not a world class showjumper, or Barnes, Nevin and Conlon world class boxers...)


----------



## Purple (9 Aug 2012)

mandelbrot said:


> Define world class?
> 
> (Not disputing that she's world class, just the "only" part - is Cian O'Connor not a world class showjumper, or Barnes, Nevin and Conlon world class boxers...)



OK, only "best in the world" athlete we have.


----------



## Sunny (9 Aug 2012)

In my mind, anyone who obtained the Olympic qualifying standard in their sport is world class. They are in a tiny minority of people who are that good. I can never understand why after the olympics, the Irish start slating their athletes especially in areas like swimming and track & field. Someone like Sonia o'Sullivan comes along in this country once in a generation if we are lucky. I applaud anyone who represented us at the games. It takes some talent and some commitment. Not saying you are doing that purple but people will! 

I realise that Roy Keane would punch me.


----------



## Ceist Beag (9 Aug 2012)

Absolutely Sunny. All our Olympians are world class and we still have 3 more boxers going for gold so we could still have 4 "best in the world" athletes. But Katie is certainly very very special and someone we can all be very proud of. Mind you she didn't need to leave it quite so tense at the end!


----------



## Kine (9 Aug 2012)

Sunny said:


> Someone like Sonia o'Sullivan comes along in this country once in a generation if we are lucky.


 
Michelle Smith - our greatest Olympian ever!

Oh, and KT was awesome today.


----------



## Purple (9 Aug 2012)

Kine said:


> Michelle Smith - our greatest Olympian ever!


Lol!


----------



## Vanilla (9 Aug 2012)

Katie Taylor- what a woman! A role model for us all.


----------



## Guest105 (9 Aug 2012)

Kine said:


> Sunny said:
> 
> 
> > > Michelle Smith - our greatest Olympian ever!
> ...


----------



## Marion (10 Aug 2012)

Stunning result by Katie Taylor. A perfect result for an astonishing career in her current chosen sport.

Not an easy final  to watch! 

She's a super woman and is a fantastic role model for young people.


Marion


----------



## Shawady (10 Aug 2012)

Apparantly this will be our most succesful olympics since 1956.
Spare a thought for Annelise Murphy who was unlucky not to get a medal in the sailing. That would have been medals in 3 seperate events.


----------



## TarfHead (10 Aug 2012)

Kine said:


> Michelle Smith - our greatest Olympian ever!


 


Kine said:


> Michelle Smith - our greatest Olympian ever!


 


Kine said:


> Michelle Smith - our greatest Olympian ever!


 
Fixed that for ya  !


----------



## Ceist Beag (10 Aug 2012)

Shawady said:


> Apparantly this will be our most succesful olympics since 1956.



Well if nothing else these Olympics have confirmed the stereotype of the Irish - we love fighting and riding!


----------



## Complainer (12 Aug 2012)

cashier said:


> Oh Lordy lord, she was never heard of again whatever happened to her.



SHe's a lawyer now; [broken link removed]

Do be careful how you pronounce that.


----------



## bazermc (13 Aug 2012)

Complainer said:


> SHe's a lawyer now; [broken link removed]
> 
> Do be careful how you pronounce that.


 
Barrister!  Lawyer is an American term!


----------

